# Havoc's Obedience Debut



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I entered Havoc in Rally Novice at the Moses Lake Kennel Club shows this weekend. It was his first outing at a dog show.

He did very well on Saturday and his buddy Siren came to watch. Thanks to Tracy (BlackGSD) for these pictures. On Saturday we qualified with a 96 but lost placing due to time, another dog beat us on time. Today Havoc was perfect and he earned a perfect score of 100 - except the judge felt I turned too soon on a simple right turn and NQ'd us. I was only trying to give him more space on a tight course and that cost us. I was not happy but it is just a dog show after all and there are lots of them out there. His behavior today was calmer, his performance was better and I am very pleased despite the NQ. he was impeccable, even making friendly with a man in a wheel chair who had come to watch.

Need I add I have shown under this judge before and I do not like her. She excused me in Open with kayos for training in the ring because I gave her a double command. She is a witch. She may also remember I was party to a complaint against her regarding a junior handler she verbally abused in the ring two years ago.

Here's Havy!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, you two look great, and I love those head shots - he has such a sweet face!


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Yay! Congrats on your Q! 
I feel your pain with the witchy judge, I had a problem with a UKC conformation judge who told me that my blanket back gsd looked like a TERV !?! the same day that she had taken BOB over a champion male in the first show under a different judge. Nothing wrong with Tervs, but nothing about my dog looks like a Terv. I had to show under her again due to a last minute judge change, and she placed us poorly.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Good Boy Havoc









Sorry 'bout the witch and the NQ


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yep that is my mean vicious dog (according to my club anyway). He has a sunny happy expression al the time! I am proud of him.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations on the Q. 

I feel your pain about the judge. 

The pictures look awesome, that the dog was working great.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

can you find out who the judge is before the show?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Congratulations! If you are happy with the way Havoc performed that is what counts.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Kathy and Havy!!! That's too bad about the judging of the show on Sunday, but your attitude is great. Been there before with a misjudging in a trial and it's hard to accept when the dog gives a beautiful performance. Again CONGRATULATIONS... you two make an awesome team.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Double Congrats!


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks great! Triple congrats!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes you do know who the judge is before a show but I have never been one to refuse to enter based on the judge. I just expect that they will be professional as they are required to be. I really have no clue if she even remembered me but I expect she did.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Quote:She may also remember I was party to a complaint against her regarding a junior handler she verbally abused in the ring two years ago.


How much do you wanna bet she remembers?
















Sounds like you have already proved that you are more of a professional then she is not once but twice!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very good! Congratulations.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Great score guys


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Congratulations Kathy and Havoc!!! I was waiting for the update, checking the board frequently. The main thing is that Havoc proved to you and to himself that all the training you both went thru started to paying off, you are officially a working team now







and this is awesome! 

Some people, I mean your judge here, if given even a tiny bit of power immediately start abusing it. It just makes them feel important. Don't let that pathetic judge spoil great Havoc's Debut! 

He's such a sweet baby, very very vicious


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

That is a great job for Havoc's debut. Pics are great too.

Sorry about the issues with judge, good for you rising above her.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Good job, both of you!!!!!! He looks fantastic...of course, I might be biased since he is the spitting image of his big brother!
Sheilah


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

They do look alike!!! 

Sheilah, I found a herding club just an hour away from where I will be living when we move to Oklahoma. Think I might try my hand at that with him. Be interesting to see if has Tanner's "love" of sheep! LOL!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

awesome! congrats! You guys look great!


----------

